

Google: We're not making Android hardware - mechanical_fish
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30684_3-10387677-265.html

======
selven
The article claims that Google is using some form of "volume licensing" with
Android. But how can volume licensing be enforceable when the project is
Apache/GPL? Is this an error or is there something I'm not aware of?

~~~
thwarted
The base OS, libraries, and functionality is GPL, but Google's apps (gmail,
maps, youtube, gtalk) are not, as was made clear with the the alternative
android install that included a copy of these apps.

Also, I suspect there is some kind of revenue sharing agrement with the use of
these apps, so carriers that provide the google branded apps get a cut of
related search revenue. This could help keep licensees in line and discourage
things like forks or going it on their own with the pure GPL version.

------
mechanical_fish
Submitted because I want to apologize for suggesting, a week or so ago, that
Google was _crazy_ to be doing something that, it turns out, they aren't
actually doing!

How not-crazy of them...

